# كتــــــــــــاب UNIT OPERATION جاهز للتحميل pdf



## المهندس علي ماجد (13 يناير 2008)

:5: كتــــــــــــاب UNIT OPERATION جاهز للتحميل pdf
كتاب مهم في الوحدات الصناعيــــــة 

http://www.esnips.com/_t_/unit+operation?q=unit+operation

مع تحياتي
ماجد​


----------



## بلدي (14 يناير 2008)

الرائع م. ماجد

نسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ، والله فعلاً كتاب قيم جدا جدا 

م. وسام


----------



## jamboo (14 يناير 2008)

الف شكر يا غالى وجزاك الله عنا خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (14 يناير 2008)

many thanks brother , really you are wanderful, thanks again


----------



## محمد بن قنانة (14 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياولد عمى...افسحت عن نفسى ضيقها .. افسح الله عنك ضيق .. السنين وادامك الله دخرا للوطن .. ورحم الله والديك دنيا واخرة


----------



## jassim78 (14 يناير 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## اسد الباديه (20 يناير 2008)

شكر الله لك مجهدك القيم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد عزيز (21 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ayadhi (21 يناير 2008)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## refiningboy (21 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندسكو (21 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## راكين (21 يناير 2008)

Thank youuuuuu.........
:75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75:


----------



## amjedali (21 يناير 2008)

عاشت ايدكم على هاي الكتب


----------



## سيف كريم (23 يناير 2008)

*تحياتي ابو علي*

:78: ماجد احتاج كتاب الكنترول الي عندكpdf


----------



## محمود بن حسين (26 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا كل الخير 
منور ياخوى


----------



## زيننزيد (22 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mag1979 (22 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمار السودان (23 فبراير 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## ماهرالهذال (5 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
مع خاص امنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## JUChemEng (5 أبريل 2008)

*كتاب تحكم مفيد*

الرجاء الاطلّاع على كتاب التحكم التالي حيث انه مفيد جدا!

Practical Process Control for
Engineers and Technicians
Wolfgang Altmann 
David Macdonald
Copyright © 2005, IDC Technologies. All rights reserved

http://mihd.net/2f4rgvl


----------



## على منصورى (7 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور اخى الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية وجعل الله عملك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ali_yasseen (10 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للكتب القيمة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سامرالتميمي (10 أبريل 2008)

مشكور عزيزي م.ماجد المحترم
احد خريجي الكلية التقنية /البصرة


----------



## عثمان الكوافي (13 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد محمد نواب (15 أبريل 2008)

شكر جزيلا"


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (20 أبريل 2008)

كثر الله خيرك


----------



## abdallan60 (25 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله عنا خيرا

وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## خالد محمد نواب (25 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا" على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## ابراهيمم (5 مايو 2008)

الف شكر لك اخى الكريم


----------



## احمد الاسدي (6 مايو 2008)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود بن حسين (10 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك و منور


----------



## Eng.Foam (11 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيك على قد نيتك


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (11 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر يا غالى وجزاك الله عنا خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## saibouce (11 يونيو 2008)

je vous remerci infinement


----------



## مهندس وعد (15 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي ووفق لما يحبه ويرضاه . كنت محتاج هذا النوع من الكتاب . الله يوفقك


----------



## fateh.kobe (17 يونيو 2008)

thannnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkksssssss


----------



## zmzamia25 (18 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب اخوي ماجد وانشاءالله تعم الفايدة الجميع 
وشكرا...


----------



## عبدالله الرويس (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكور ربي يجزاك الف خير .. 

فمان الله


----------



## سنين ضايعه (16 يوليو 2008)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ابو معان (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*:28::28::28::28:جزاك الله خير*


----------



## هاني الطالب (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
رجاءا رجاءا------ محتاج معلومات عن التاريض
شكرا


----------



## نونة بغدادية (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لمجهودك اخي العزيز


----------



## abo_heylah (8 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يواد واتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## ابن الجزيرة (9 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يجزاك الف خير


----------



## رنا نور (9 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز أين الرابط


----------



## الخاشعة (10 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكر و تقدير*

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس 2627 (10 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا لك*

اسأل الله ان يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك 
ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين​


----------



## gama (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ووفقك الله


----------



## المهندس كاروان (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*كتاب unite operation*

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله الف خير​


----------



## اسعد ليبي (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا :20:على المجهود الطيب


----------



## البعث (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## mondy ahmed (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## ارهينيوس (27 نوفمبر 2009)

والله ما قصرت اخ على ماجد


----------



## safa aldin (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## hasssabo (14 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يكرمك بجد


----------



## moka.moka (7 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## 881988 (11 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم يالغالي


----------

